# (yet another) ENFP type 7



## cat lover (Sep 28, 2009)

Hello all,

I guess I am here because I am starting to see the benefits of knowing one's MBTI type preferences when communicating, especially in the professional world. I was getting rather tired of always having to explain my ideas over and over again, not understanding why people didn't understand my big picture without what seemed excessive re-explanation. So I have done a bit of reading, had a test done with a great consultant with really useful feedback and I am am still learning a lot. 

I am a cat lover because they are amazing animals... :laughing:


----------



## Mr. CafeBot (Jun 13, 2009)

*Welcome to PersonalityCafe!*

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*



Greetings cat lover and welcome to PersonalityCafe!! My name is Mr. CafeBot. I am here to personally greet you and thank you for joining our humble little forum. No matter your type, you will surely experience a wonderful time with the members of this forum. We cater to all personality types so you will never feel alone or weird. Truth is this forum is full of weirdos!! Pleazeee hel.... *Ahem*I mean we have the nicest people you will ever meet. 

If you need basic forum information our newbie guide link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html

To keep the forum entertaining and safe, our forum rules link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html

If you need any help or have any suggestions, please let us know here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/

We will always be glad to help you!

Again, welcome to our forum cat lover. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!

P.S.

Please tip me 1 gold. I need to buy more coffee! @[email protected]


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

weeeeeeeeeeeeee~!


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Here's yet another welcome to an ENFP type 7. 

I love cats too. Have you seen mine? He ran away.:sad:


----------



## vanWinchester (May 29, 2009)

Welcome to PC. 
Come over to the SP side, we have Rock-Salt. And candy. :tongue:


----------



## Lucretius (Sep 10, 2009)

Welcome to PC! :happy:


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

What do you guys mean by "another"? This is the first I'm hearing about a type 7 ENFP. Welcome to the forum, cat lover. Here's hoping piano doesn't find you. There's no telling what could happen.

In the meantime, have a cat (minus the lols). roud:


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

cat lover said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I guess I am here because I am starting to see the benefits of knowing one's MBTI type preferences when communicating, especially in the professional world. I was getting rather tired of always having to explain my ideas over and over again, not understanding why people didn't understand my big picture without what seemed excessive re-explanation. So I have done a bit of reading, had a test done with a great consultant with really useful feedback and I am am still learning a lot.
> 
> I am a cat lover because they are amazing animals... :laughing:



Greetings cat lover! Welcome to Personality Cafe! Thank you very much for joining our humble little forum. We hope you have a great time with us. I think dogs are better.:tongue:


----------



## cat lover (Sep 28, 2009)

Babybore11 joined the same day... so I guess I am yet another one:laughing:
I may be E but I am not very initiating so bear with me until the E feels more comfortable...
My N is WAY too developed to go over to the SP side at this stage which why I am going through this whole process of learning is to try to understand the SPs, SJs and to a lesser degree the NTs of the world. 
Looking forward to the ride!


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

*Welcome to the forum :happy:*


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

I have 7 cats, so I am also a cat lover.
Ha! Beat that suckkkkker. XD
Welcome.


----------



## HollyGolightly (Aug 8, 2009)

Welcome 
You're a cat lover? That's awesome


----------



## Red Sky (Sep 27, 2009)

i love cats too = )


----------



## cat lover (Sep 28, 2009)

yup - I love cats. I have been owned by 7 and still have 3 masters. That doesn't quite beat you inebriato :wink:
All are shelter rescues and get home made food (I am a total sucker)...


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

cat lover said:


> yup - I love cats. I have been owned by 7 and still have 3 masters. That doesn't quite beat you inebriato :wink:
> All are shelter rescues and get home made food (I am a total sucker)...


Awww that is ever so sweet.


----------



## Fanille (Sep 3, 2009)

ENFP Type 7s are lots of trouble fun! Welcome! :laughing:


----------



## Zaria (Jan 11, 2009)

Welcome to the ENFP 7 club! I hope you'll enjoy your stay here.

I loooove cats too, but unfortunately I'm allergic to them. That makes me so sad... :sad:
One of my flatmates has a cat, which she keeps in her room. Sometimes I just let it in, against all odds. :tongue:


----------



## cat lover (Sep 28, 2009)

Hi MannyP - while we ARE fun, also I think you may have been more correct with us being trouble :tongue: 

Thanks Zaria - I feel welcome... and I am allergic to cats too. Go figure - the allergy was not present in ZA but when I moved to NL (ja, ik spreek je taal!) and brought them with me something happened and I developed asthma... but the drugs work well so all is ok. 

hello again inebriato - two have kidney problems and one is a diabetic (though she is now in remission for almost 2 years). The diet was given to my by my (holistic) vet and has them stable for 2 years now. I went on my instincts and followed her advice (yay for being NF!) and have had great results since then. They are "only" 15 and 16 years old now so if I keep them going for another 5 or 6 years I will be very happy. Then I will (for reasons explained to Zaria) devote myself to the Sophia Vereniging (a local charity) to help unwanted cats (and dogs because I love them too but I have none of my own).


----------



## Singularity (Sep 22, 2009)

Yes, cats are amazing. :happy:

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## HollyGolightly (Aug 8, 2009)

cat lover said:


> yup - I love cats. I have been owned by 7 and still have 3 masters. That doesn't quite beat you inebriato :wink:
> All are shelter rescues and get home made food (I am a total sucker)...


 
Aww I love it when people take care of their pets properly.
I only have two cats and I rescued both of them. One of them was being abused :angry:
I'd like to have more cats but the male one doesn't take to new arrivals. He barely tolerates the other one so it's not a good idea :sad: It's horrible because I get broody whenever I see a stray cat and I know I can't take them under my wing. It's torture :sad::sad::sad:


----------

